# I was threatened with prosecution for healthcare work this week



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

This post seems to be a bit related to both the speed limit thread and also the pastor on trial thread.

This week I went to town from the jungle to renew my visa. It normally takes maybe an hour at most. I was told that I was to be questioned, however. I had to come back the next day. I waited all day. Then I was brought in to go through a special 6-page report on me. I was under investigation. I have a spiritual visa but am doing medical work as well. Hard to get a healthcare visa and if I did then I wouldn't be able to preach maybe. So I came to this country as a pastor. But 100% of interior missionaries also treat the sick. We have to, there is no other choice really. You cannot turn people away if they are brought bleeding to our door. And that literally happens all the time.

BUT....a measles outbreak broke out to our South and over 100 died. So I arranged my own vaccines (with help) and vaccinated 8 villages and over 500 people before the government organized and vaccinated our 9th village. Later the #1 provincial doctor thanked us and said there was not the health disaster in our area like to our south because of our actions. Not a single person died in my area due to measles.

That immunization program became proof this week that I was disobeying my visa, not just for occasional emergencies but for coordinated large scale immunization programs. I reminded them that a state of emergency was called and the army called in to our south, but we had no such help. So it was still an action borne out of an emergency necessity. 

I was told that I disobeyed the law and this was malpractice and was subject to almost a 10k fine. I told them that I could not promise to stop because there is no other healthcare in my area and I cannot ignore the sick.

I was told to come back the next day and sign my report (and hear the results). 

So I had locals wanting to help me when I told them to pray.

The next day I returned with a lawyer, a legislative member, and 8 reporters. My case suddenly became a misunderstanding and a miscommunication and they were never going to fine me anyway. I was just blowing things out of proportion. Another person later claimed it was clear that immigration was just joking with me. And I was "just" under investigation, they were not taking this to the courts. ONLY being investigated. They stated they had no intent to prosecute. This did not comfort me much. Being told that, "I was not saying that I WOULD...I was only saying that I COULD" is not all that comforting. The lawyer is convinced that I would have had to pay the fine if I did not bring these allies.

I told them I was willing to report all activities to local government (as I am doing now) and I was willing to be tested for my competency, and they agreed. But, such a change in tune when I came with allies was strange. A very disheartening day.

I suspect that I have gained enemies (more enemies) because I am also trying to report illegal gold mining in my area. They are attacking me indirectly trying to silence me I think. Or I am just conspiracy-minded. But my country has a good track record of true conspiracies. Also, I think the government is a bit embarrassed by our activities because it demonstrates their own deficiencies when foreigners are doing the immunizing. 

So please pray. Also pray that illegal gold mining would be investigated and stopped. Maybe all their investigative personnel have been diverted to track down foreigners trying to help the sick so that they could not investigate the mining?

This is a clear example of the dilemma of obeying the strict letter of the law or helping the sick. A moral dilemma. We chose to help the sick when needed and try to recruit the government to be present in the villages. So we knowingly went outside our visa because nobody can let somebody die or bleed unattended. 

Also, I expect backlash saying I overreacted. After all, I was ONLY under special investigation, not yet under definite prosecution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 5


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 20, 2018)

You have my prayers, brother. I commend your love for those you're ministering to, your courage in doing what needs to be done, and your prudence in handling the situation with the government. I know you didn't post this to elicit admiration, but you have mine, nonetheless.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2018)

Apparently I am only "thirsty for the praise of man" according to at least one health official here because I often post pics of healthcare being done in the jungle (my supporters read my Facebook and some locals get involved due to these posts. But it also highlights us doing the work and because of this brings up questions of, "where is the government?" Everything becomes politicized here.). And for all my love for the people where was I when a baby died after being brought to my village last month (rubbing my face in a loss we suffered last month because we did not get to the baby in time).


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2018)

I think your response sent a clear message: Don't screw with you, you're not an easy target, and you won't take things lying down. Good job. I wish more Christians had the spine to stand up for themselves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 20, 2018)

There's no question that you did the right thing. Praying.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2018)

SolaScriptura said:


> I think your response sent a clear message: Don't screw with you, you're not an easy target, and you won't take things lying down. Good job. I wish more Christians had the spine to stand up for themselves.



I am being criticized for that, too. Why stir up the wrath of the officials, it might make it harder for the rest of us (one missionary already said). 

Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2018)

Update from a prominent human rights defender here:

"Praise God. I heard that the immigration office in ___the biggest city___ got a phone call from president special staff to make sure these kind of officials should not act in any hidden agendas. I wonder who reported ___you__? It might had been connected to people who were recently doing illegal gold mining in the ---tribal--- areas."

A phone call from the Presidential Palace here might have prevented worse from happening to me. 

This year I somehow slipped into the role of "social justice ministry" because I felt I had to report some bad and illegal practices. I never meant to. Hope I don't start desiring to enter a gender studies program next.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 20, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> This year I somehow slipped into the role of "social justice ministry" because I felt I had to report some bad and illegal practices. I never meant to. Hope I don't start desiring to enter a gender studies program next.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 20, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> Apparently I am only "thirsty for the praise of man" according to at least one health official here


It's easy for wicked men to throw that stone when you're doing things that are truly praiseworthy.

If you're not being opposed, then you're probably not doing anything significant.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 20, 2018)

As I said earlier today on another thread, when the gospel comes it does so with compassion for the whole person. It is not always easy to know if you are being "shrewd as serpents and innocent as doves" in how you proceed. But your concerns for the people are an appropriate reflection of Christ. So you have the most important part right.


----------



## De Jager (Apr 23, 2018)

"If only you had known the meaning of 'I desire mercy, not sacrifice,' you would not have condemned the innocent." Matthew 12:7

I think you did the right thing by helping those people. The Bible teaches us to love our neighbor as ourselves. The civil law is subservient to that over-arching moral law. I am sure if you were in the same situation as those you helped, you would appreciate someone giving you the help you needed.

That's my take on it, anyways.


----------



## Von (Apr 24, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> I am being criticized for that, too. Why stir up the wrath of the officials, it might make it harder for the rest of us (one missionary already said).


Last night I read the following:
_[The foremen of the people of Israel] met Moses and Aaron, who were waiting for them, as they came out from Pharaoh; and they said to them, "The LORD look on you and judge, because you have made us stink in the sight of Pharaoh and his servants, and have put a sword in their hand to kill us." 
(Exodus 5:20-21)_
Take courage, brother.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 25, 2018)

No penalties, an apology, and a thank you for my service, and a promise not to bother other missionaries!:

On the 2nd day at immigration it seemed I was going to be fined almost10k for "malpractice."

Overnight I had church leaders and government officials (even from the Presidential Palace) call immigration and complain. And several people insisted on accompanying me the next day to sign my report and hear the results.

Suddenly, when I walked through the doors with a lawyer and a member of the Legislative Body and 8 reporters, suddenly there was no problems and it was all just a "miscommunication" and no fines would be given and the immigration staff thanked me for my service and promised no other missionary would be effected.

Reactions: Rejoicing 5


----------



## Pergamum (May 5, 2018)

Taking a 2 week vacation. Suffering from the effects of burnout and exhaustion and my last case of malaria that healed very slowly. Thankful for the support of the indigenous community and the provincial legislative body promised to support me and said that to mess with the missionaries was to mess with the indigenous communities they protect. Very nice to have allies. But an exhausting 2-week period. Thanks for your prayers. My son got scuba-certified yesterday on our vacation, so we are busy with that for another week before we jump back into the fire and started pushing the issue again of the illegal gold.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 4


----------



## Pergamum (May 18, 2018)

Just got a promise from the govt to pay for the flights where I did the immunizations. So it seems that is official endorsement and support for my actions and a victory.

Reactions: Like 8 | Rejoicing 4


----------

